# Masons on sight



## Les Verts (Aug 3, 2020)

I have heard this description several times without actually understanding what it means.  NBA great Shaquille O'Neal was made a Mason under such circumstances.  Can a brother clarify?  Is this promotion/elevation valid in all jurisdictions?


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 3, 2020)

Must be a price hall thing. No one can be a made a regular mason on sight, without been given the 3 degrees of ritual. 
   So my guess is Mr. Shaq is not a Mason.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Aug 3, 2020)

It’s not only a PHA thing. From my understanding, the MWGL of Florida has a Mason at sight directive in its digest. Only the Grand Master can do it, and it’s exceedingly rare to the point that it’s not surprising nobody would know about it.

Edit: It is, in fact, within the ability of the Grand Master only to make a Mason-at-sight with certain Masonic Constitutional limits. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 3, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> Must be a price hall thing. No one can be a made a regular mason on sight, without been given the 3 degrees of ritual.
> So my guess is Mr. Shaq is not a Mason.


Brother Mackey disagrees with you, and specifically notes this power of the GM as -his- Eighth Landmark. President Taft (Ohio) and McArthur (D.C.) are listed as made at sight.

And, I note particularly, it was widely reported that the GM of Illinois made  Cliff Truman Daniel  a mason at sight In December, 2011. Isn’t that your GL?


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok, I understand now.


----------



## coachn (Aug 4, 2020)

The GL FL did one a few years back, I was there. 

The GM did the right thing and required the brothers in attendance to vote on the candidate AND required the candidate to take all three obligations. 

Each degree charge was also read after each OB. 

Had the GM NOT required the vote and the candidate to take the OBs, it would have been a dishonor to all Freemasons, and, from all that I have read up on this special GM power, it would have been not in line with what has occurred in the past.

Points that must be honored for "mason to be made on site/sight" to be legit:

1) The GM must convene a lodge of MMs.
2) The Brothers attending must vote on the candidate AND approve his entry.
3) The Obligations MUST be taken by the candidate.

BTW - The candidate had just turned 18, was just told he was in remission from a VERY bad case of cancer and he was (I believe) an Eagle Scout (or something WAY UP THERE!).  His father was there to hand over a family MM ring (I believe it was a beloved uncle's).  

Not a dry eye existed that evening.  

(I was the musician ;-) )


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 4, 2020)

In Mackey’s opinion (Encyclopedia, 941-943), it is done in this manner:

“ It is not to be supposed that the Grand Master can retire with a profane into a private room, and there, without assistance, confer the degrees of Freemasonry upon him. No such prerogative exists, and yet many believe that this is the so much talked of right of "making Masons at sight". The real mode and the only mode of exercising the prerogative is this: The Grand Master summons to his assistance not less than six other masons, convenes a Lodge, and without any previous probation, but in sight of the candidate, confers the degrees upon him, after which he dissolves the Lodge and dismisses the brethren. Lodges thus convened for special purposes are called occasional lodges. This is the only way in which any Grand Master within the records of the institution has ever been known to "make a Mason at sight". The prerogative is dependent upon that of granting dispensations to open and hold Lodges. If the Grand Master has the power of granting to any other Mason the privilege of presiding over Lodges working by his dispensation, he may assume this privilege of presiding to himself; and as no one can deny his right to revoke his dispensation granted to a number of brethren at a distance, and to dissolve the Lodge at his pleasure, it will scarcely be contended that he may not revoke his dispensation for a Lodge over which he himself has been presiding, within a day, and dissolve the Lodge as soon as the business for which he had assembled it is accomplished. The making of Masons at sight is only the conferring of the degrees by the Grand Master, at once, in an occasional Lodge, constituted by his dispensing power for the purpose, and over which he presides in person.“


----------



## Chaz (Aug 4, 2020)

I wonder how brother Shaqs 3rd degree went, he's a big guy!


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 4, 2020)

It is specifically prohibited under GLoTX.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Aug 5, 2020)

Bill Lins said:


> It is specifically prohibited under GLoTX.



The GLofTX prohibited a Masonic Landmark?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 5, 2020)

Tylerl90 said:


> The GLofTX prohibited a Masonic Landmark?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


It’s prohibited in Utah as well. 

Note the way I referred to Br. Mackey and -his- landmarks. There is no resolution as to which list to accept. Utah doesn’t even have such a list.


----------



## coachn (Aug 5, 2020)

Tylerl90 said:


> The GLofTX prohibited a Masonic Landmark?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Landmarks are NOT universally the same OR accepted within all jurisdictions.

FWIW:

http://bessel.org/landmark.htm


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 5, 2020)

coachn said:


> Landmarks are NOT universally the same OR accepted within all jurisdictions.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 5, 2020)

Tylerl90 said:


> The GLofTX prohibited a Masonic Landmark?


*
Art. 35. (35). Mason at Sight Prohibited.* 
_The Grand Master has no power or authority to make Masons at sight. This Grand Lodge will not recognize any mode of making Masons in this Jurisdiction other than in a regular Lodge and after previous investigation, regular election and due inquiry into the character of the candidate._


----------



## Tylerl90 (Aug 6, 2020)

coachn said:


> Landmarks are NOT universally the same OR accepted within all jurisdictions.
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> http://bessel.org/landmark.htm



I learned something new! Interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> In Mackey’s opinion (Encyclopedia, 941-943), it is done in this manner:
> 
> “ It is not to be supposed that the Grand Master can retire with a profane into a private room, and there, without assistance, confer the degrees of Freemasonry upon him. No such prerogative exists, and yet many believe that this is the so much talked of right of "making Masons at sight". The real mode and the only mode of exercising the prerogative is this: The Grand Master summons to his assistance not less than six other masons, convenes a Lodge, and without any previous probation, but in sight of the candidate, confers the degrees upon him, after which he dissolves the Lodge and dismisses the brethren. Lodges thus convened for special purposes are called occasional lodges. This is the only way in which any Grand Master within the records of the institution has ever been known to "make a Mason at sight". The prerogative is dependent upon that of granting dispensations to open and hold Lodges. If the Grand Master has the power of granting to any other Mason the privilege of presiding over Lodges working by his dispensation, he may assume this privilege of presiding to himself; and as no one can deny his right to revoke his dispensation granted to a number of brethren at a distance, and to dissolve the Lodge at his pleasure, it will scarcely be contended that he may not revoke his dispensation for a Lodge over which he himself has been presiding, within a day, and dissolve the Lodge as soon as the business for which he had assembled it is accomplished. The making of Masons at sight is only the conferring of the degrees by the Grand Master, at once, in an occasional Lodge, constituted by his dispensing power for the purpose, and over which he presides in person.“


Mackey sounds like a lawyer in this one


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> In Mackey’s opinion (Encyclopedia, 941-943), _....called occasional lodges_.



Bro Glen. I would be grateful if you could define what in your opinion is "an occasional lodge".

The first time I met the term is in relation to Freemasons meeting on the Goldfields in the 1850's ( a different time) here in Victoria to convey degrees. They did not have a warrant. They had no list of members, only attendees. They were spontaneously formed to "make" a Freemason in degree ceremonies. The past aside, and as a concept rather than referencing a specific rule, today, would you say, must a Grand Master preside or authorize  over  an "occasional lodge" ? If a group of Freemasons formed an "occasional lodge" which did not perform a degree, do you think they would generally fall foul of most Constitutions ?

We get around this whole question by having "social nights", "table lodges", "lectures" and "study groups" some of which will demonstrate a degree (even using alternative ritual) but they cannot Initiate, Pass or Raise, to do so would obviously be a Masonic Offense (under our rules as would "Opening a Lodge")... but I sometimes wonder about the "occasional lodge" in the modern world, esp  for Freemasons who don't have rules around them.. Are they purely the prerogative of Grand Masters and their appointees working at the specific direction of their Grand Master ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 7, 2020)

In my view, it is a power of the GM.  To further quote from Br. Mackey:

'an Occasional Lodge,' specially convened by him, and consisting of such Master Masons as he may call together for that purpose only; the Lodge ceasing to exist as soon as the initiation, passing, or raising has been accomplished, and the Brethren have been dismissed by the Grand Master.

"In 1731, Lord Lovell, being Grand Master, he 'formed an Occasional Lodge at Houghton Hall, Sir Robert Walpole's House in Norfolk,' and there made the Duke of Lorraine, afterwards Emperor of Germany, and the Duke of Newcastle, Master Masons.

"The initiation, passing and raising of Frederick, Prince of Wales, in 1737, was done in an 'Occasional Lodge,' over which Dr. Desaguliers presided, but this cannot properly be called a 'making at sight,' because Dr. Desaguilers at the time was a Past Grand Master, and not the actual Grand Master at the time. He most probably acted under the dispensation of the Grand Master, who at that time was the Earl of Darnley.

"In 1766, Lord Blaney, who was then Grand Master, convened an 'Occasional Lodge,' and initiated, passed and raised the Duke of Gloucester.

"Again in 1767, John Salter, the Deputy then acting as Grand Master, convened an 'Occasional Lodge,' and conferred the three degrees on the Duke of Cumberland.

"In 1787 the Prince of Wales was made a Mason 'at an Occasional Lodge, convened,' says Preston, 'for the purpose at the Star and Garter, at Pall Mall, over which the Duke of Cumberland (Grand Master) presided in person.'

"It has been said, however, by those who deny the existence of this prerogative, that these 'Occasional Lodges' were only Special Communications of the Grand Lodge, and the 'makings' are thus supposed to have taken place under the authority of that body, and not of the Grand Master. The facts, however, do not sustain this position. Throughout the Book of Constitutions, other Communications, whether Stated or Special, are distinctly recorded as Communications of the Grand Lodge; while these 'Occasional Lodges' appear only to have been convened by the Grand Master for the purpose of making Masons. Besides, in many instances, the Lodge was held at a different place from that of the Grand Lodge, and the officers were not, with the exception of the Grand Master, the officers of the Grand Lodge. Thus the 'Occasional Lodge' which initiated the Duke of Lorraine was held at the residence of Sir Robert Walpole, in Norfolk, while the Grand Lodge always met in London. In 1766 the Grand Lodge held its Communication at the Crown and Anchor, but the 'Occasional Lodge' which in the same year conferred the degrees on the Duke of Gloucester, was convened at the Horn tavern. In the following year, the Lodge which initiated the Duke of Cumberland was convened at the 'Thatched House' tavern, the Grand Lodge continuing to meet at the Crown and Anchor.

"But, without doubt, a conclusive argument may be drawn from the dispensing powers of the Grand Master, which has never been denied. No one has doubted, or can doubt, the inherent right of the Grand Master to constitute Lodges by Dispensation, and in these Lodges so constituted, Masons may be legally entered, passed and raised. This is done every day. A constitutional number of Master Masons applying to the Grand Master, he grants them a Dispensation, under authority of which they proceed to open and hold a Lodge, and to make Masons. This Lodge is, however, admitted to be the mere creature of the Grand Master, for it is in his power at any time to revoke the Dispensation he had granted, and thus to dissolve the Lodge."

End quote.


----------



## coachn (Aug 7, 2020)

JustJames said:
			
		

> >I sometimes wonder about the "occasional lodge" in the modern world, esp for Freemasons who don't have rules around them.
> 
> Sometimes at a practice some of the brethren notice that the energy in the room changes quite distinctly when the brother in the chair says something like: I declare this practice lodge duly open - then gives the knocks.  This is particularly obvious when practising the opening in the third degree.
> 
> ...


Only when it's followed  9 months later by an unexplained pregnancy being sought by three wiseguy.


> Is "worthy" defined by the GAOTU and not the GL?


Depends upon if there are any wiseguys ruling the jurisdiction, or not...


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> In my view, it is a power of the GM......


Thanks Bro Glen
Thanks for the quote from Mackey. 
The comment around Dermott made here https://freemasonry.bcy.ca/texts/masons_at_sight.html was interesting;
"The form of the expression "making Masons at sight" is borrowed from Laurence Dermott, the Grand Secretary of the Atholl Grand Lodge; "making Masons in an Occasional Lodge" is the phrase used by Anderson and his subsequent editors. Brother Dermott (_Ahiman Rezon_), commenting on the thirteenth of the old regulations, which prescribes that Fellow Crafts and Master Masons cannot be made in a private Lodge except by the Dispensation of the Grand Master, says: "This is a very ancient regulation, but seldom put in practise, new Masons being generally made at private Lodges; however, the Right Worshipful Grand Master has full power and authority to make, or cause to be made, in his worship’s presence, Free and Accepted Masons at sight, and such making is good. But they cannot be made out of his worship’s presence without a written Dispensation for that purpose. Nor can his worship oblige any warranted Lodge to receive the person so made, if the members should declare against him or them; but in such case the Right Worshipful Grand Master may grant them a Warrant and form them into a new Lodge."

(Also noting Anderson Const (well, first edition) dates from 1723 and Dermott's Ahiman Rezon 1756.)


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 12, 2020)

Bloke said:


> (Also noting Anderson Const (well, first edition) dates from 1723 and Dermott's Ahiman Rezon 1756.)



Also worth noting that although Bro. Dermott found his masonic fame in London England, he was actually IPRd in a Lodge in Dublin (years before he moved to London) under the Irish Constitution and it was Irish practises he was following with his new Grand Lodge.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 12, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Thanks Bro Glen
> Thanks for the quote from Mackey.
> The comment around Dermott made here https://freemasonry.bcy.ca/texts/masons_at_sight.html was interesting;
> "The form of the expression "making Masons at sight" is borrowed from Laurence Dermott, the Grand Secretary of the Atholl Grand Lodge; "making Masons in an Occasional Lodge" is the phrase used by Anderson and his subsequent editors. Brother Dermott (_Ahiman Rezon_), commenting on the thirteenth of the old regulations, which prescribes that Fellow Crafts and Master Masons cannot be made in a private Lodge except by the Dispensation of the Grand Master, says: "This is a very ancient regulation, but seldom put in practise, new Masons being generally made at private Lodges; however, the Right Worshipful Grand Master has full power and authority to make, or cause to be made, in his worship’s presence, Free and Accepted Masons at sight, and such making is good. But they cannot be made out of his worship’s presence without a written Dispensation for that purpose. Nor can his worship oblige any warranted Lodge to receive the person so made, if the members should declare against him or them; but in such case the Right Worshipful Grand Master may grant them a Warrant and form them into a new Lodge."
> ...


I do like the BC&Y site. Had Paul Bessel’s site continued, combined they would be a masonic encyclopedia.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Aug 14, 2020)

Everyone of you has been in an "Occasional Lodge" if you have ever attended a District Meeting, A Grand Lodge Session, A Masonic Funeral, or a Cornerstone Laying among others. As for the Landmarks, though Mackey says that the 25 Landmarks are unalterable, since each jurisdiction is sovereign, many do not recognize all 25. This causes a lot of confusion in the craft.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2020)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> Everyone of you has been in an "Occasional Lodge" if you have ever attended a District Meeting, A Grand Lodge Session, A Masonic Funeral, or a Cornerstone Laying among others. As for the Landmarks, though Mackey says that the 25 Landmarks are unalterable, since each jurisdiction is sovereign, many do not recognize all 25. This causes a lot of confusion in the craft.



Nit sure about the status of a Masonic Funeral or Cornerstone here, but our Grand Lodge opens in "Ample Form". I always wondered what that meant and found my answer in our Constitution;

*92. Grand Lodge is declared open in ample form when the Grand Master or Pro Grand Master presides, in due form when the Deputy Grand Master, a Past Grand Master or a Past Pro Grand Master presides, and simply in form when any other Grand Officer takes the chair. In all cases, the competence and authority of Grand Lodge remains the same.*


----------



## flameburns623 (Aug 23, 2020)

I am wondering aloud if the practice of making a Mason "on sight" were not originally intended for extraordinary circumstances such as an unanticipated impending demise.  

As in: someone in a dangerous profession petitions a Lodge. A police officer,  soldier,  firefighter,  etcetera. An investigation committee is formed, the candidate is found worthy, but tragically he is mortally injured, and though in his right mind,  has few prospects of survival.  His injuries, let us suppose, were sustained under circumstances of notable heroism. 

The Grand Master learns of the circumstances and under the constraints of time exercises his prerogative of making the candidate a Mason "on sight". 

Such an opportunity would only rarely present itself but would be genuinely understandable given that the candidate is already known to be worthy and well-qualified, but might not survive to receive his degrees. 

All of the above is merely a speculative example.  It shows flexibility in a certain kind of extraordinary circumstance but would not permit itself readily to abuse. 

Any thoughts or observations?


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 23, 2020)

flameburns623 said:


> I am wondering aloud if the practice of making a Mason "on sight" were not originally intended for extraordinary circumstances such as an unanticipated impending demise.
> 
> As in: someone in a dangerous profession petitions a Lodge. A police officer,  soldier,  firefighter,  etcetera. An investigation committee is formed, the candidate is found worthy, but tragically he is mortally injured, and though in his right mind,  has few prospects of survival.  His injuries, let us suppose, were sustained under circumstances of notable heroism.
> 
> ...


See the quote from BC&Y, above.


----------



## flameburns623 (Aug 23, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> See the quote from BC&Y, above.


I don't see a forum member with the handle "BC&Y". 

I read the whole thread and I understand that not all Grand Lodges recognize being "made on sight". 

I saw several participants who seemed irritated by the very suggestion of someone being made a Mason "on sight". 

My contribution was to propose one kind of rare but exceptional circumstances where such a practice might be reasonable and compassionate.  

Freemasonry is more than 300 years old and death has for much of that time loomed larger at younger ages than it seems in the modern era.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 23, 2020)

flameburns623 said:


> I don't see a forum member with the handle "BC&Y".
> 
> I read the whole thread and I understand that not all Grand Lodges recognize being "made on sight".
> 
> ...



Sorry. I abbreviated the GL name. See below.
Your post proposed an historical basis for the practice, rather than a new proposal.Thats why I referenced the historical usage. 
https://freemasonry.bcy.ca/texts/masons_at_sight.html


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 28, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Note the way I referred to Br. Mackey and -his- landmarks. There is no resolution as to which list to accept. Utah doesn’t even have such a list.





coachn said:


> Landmarks are NOT universally the same OR accepted within all jurisdictions.


The Grand Lodge of Kentucky didn't have such a list until last year.


----------

